# Smoked Mackerel with  Q view



## lovemesomeq (Sep 3, 2012)

First of all I need to thank Todd from A-maze-N products for showing great costumer service ,helping me use the amzps first and then the tube , glad to see he wants to make sure his customers are satisfied,, also thanks to Brian(bmudd14474) as u were very helpful with my smoker setup...

Well a guy from work caught some spanish mackerel off the pier,, we brined them for a day ,then just let them hang in the fridge for a day until the pellicle formed,then I smoked them for about 90 minutes, they look good, will try tomorrow ..













bbq 049.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Sep 3, 2012


















bbq 052.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Sep 3, 2012


















bbq 055.JPG



__ lovemesomeq
__ Sep 3, 2012






Thanks for looking and hope u all had a great Labor Day!!!


----------



## flash (Sep 4, 2012)

Only 90 minutes?? What temps do you smoke at?  I never brine ours due to salt issues, but we spice them up pretty good and make dip out of them alot.













Finishedfish0005.jpg



__ flash
__ Sep 4, 2012






This is smoked Spanish and Bluefish. Done around 180 to 200º for usually 3 to 3 1/2 hours. We like it a little drier if used for dip.


----------



## lovemesomeq (Sep 4, 2012)

first time trying it,they just looked done, will see about salt issue,, but smoked them at 180...


----------



## flash (Sep 4, 2012)

LovemesomeQ said:


> first time trying it,they just looked done, will see about salt issue,, but smoked them at 180...


 We toss all types of thing on it spice wise. Pepper, lemon pepper, cayenne, Everglades Heat and more pepper. LOL

Pecan is a good wood to use if you can get some. Let me know what you thought of yours.


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 4, 2012)

Holy mackerel those look tasty...


----------



## nicoli (Sep 27, 2012)

I smoke fresh fish often down here in Ft Lauderdale. Mostly dolphin, almaco, amber jack & kingfish. I've never found the need to brine my fish and I tend to smoke them at a higher temp than already suggested. Since I'm not trying to tenderize the meat, low & slow doesn't seem necessary and I still get more than enough smoke flavor in my fish at the shorter cook time. I smoke my fillets at 250-275lb until the fish flakes down to the middle. IF I am smoking fish for dip, I will smoke it longer to try to dry it out some. A moist smoked fillet is good eating but it will make your dip too watery.

With that said, what do you fee I am missing out on by not brining my fish? I've never smoked freshies, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## badbob (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I thought about smoking some of the fish I catch but never heard of making dip with them. It sounds great! Anyone fell like sharing a recipe???


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

Looking good! Here's a quick search I did for fish dip: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=fish+dip


----------



## flash (Sep 28, 2012)

nicoli said:


> I smoke fresh fish often down here in Ft Lauderdale. Mostly dolphin, almaco, amber jack & kingfish. I've never found the need to brine my fish and I tend to smoke them at a higher temp than already suggested. Since I'm not trying to tenderize the meat, low & slow doesn't seem necessary and I still get more than enough smoke flavor in my fish at the shorter cook time. I smoke my fillets at 250-275lb until the fish flakes down to the middle. IF I am smoking fish for dip, I will smoke it longer to try to dry it out some. A moist smoked fillet is good eating but it will make your dip too watery.
> 
> With that said, what do you fee I am missing out on by not brining my fish? I've never smoked freshies, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


I agree on the brine. Never felt I needed it. As to your smoking temps being high, I can see that with the thicker fish you are smoking. I keep temps low due to this fillets not being so thick. Higher temps cut down the time in the smoke for me, so I keep it low and slow.

We usually smoke Blues, Spanish or Jacks and this is what my wife mixes up.

8 oz Cream Cheese
1/3 to 1/2 tub of Cream Cheese with Chives and Onions
The rest is to your taste

Hot Sauce (Chipolte Tabasco is good)
Worcestershire Sauce
Chopped green onion
Celery Salt
Onion and Garlic Powder
Black pepper
Red pepper

Add plenty of fish. My wife usually makes the mixture, I add the fish. Always best to smoke the fish a little drier if you are going to use it in a dip.

To add, when I smoke my fish, I use like Everglades Heat, black pepper, onion and garlic powder and some cayenne, along with alittle more black pepper.
Do let the smoked fish cool off before you use it in the dip. Seems to crumble apart easier.


----------

